# What  leave-in conditioners do you currently  use?



## keylargo (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm thinking that this may be the missing link to my haircare regimen. I never thought to use a leave-in because I thought that deep conditioning twice a week was enough. What type of leave-ins work best? I worry that many of them contain protein and will make my hair hard.


----------



## cutebajangirl (Jan 31, 2004)

I like Arosci IntraVyving leave in.


----------



## katie (Jan 31, 2004)

I like Biolage Leave-in Tonic


----------



## Isis (Jan 31, 2004)

I too like Biolage Leave-In Tonic and I alternate it with Nexxus Headdress Leave-In.  No hardness at all, just beautiful, detangled, conditioned and moisturized hair.


----------



## soulchild (Jan 31, 2004)

Giovanni Direct


----------



## LABETT (Jan 31, 2004)

Nexxus Headress
Lanza Heat Protector


----------



## cary (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Another vote for Biolage Daily Leave-In Tonic.  Love it.


----------



## Purtygurly (Jan 31, 2004)

Razac's leave-in


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Deep Brilliance
Biolage
Arosci

and all 3 contain protein--a leave-in is almost pointless if it doesn't have some protein in it.  the point of a leave-in is to protect and reinforce the cuticle layer &amp; the protein is in essence what does this.


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 31, 2004)

Salerm 21 and Deep Brilliance Manage.


----------



## GoingBack (Jan 31, 2004)

911 Emergency Hair Treatment


----------



## DatJerseyDyme (Jan 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Isis said:* 
I too like Biolage Leave-In Tonic and I alternate it with Nexxus Headdress Leave-In.  No hardness at all, just beautiful, detangled, conditioned and moisturized hair. 

[/ QUOTE ]\

D I T T O


----------



## inthepink (Jan 31, 2004)

Biolage Leave-in Tonic is wonderful but I don't use it anymore b/c I use a lot of leave-in and really just can't afford it!

I use Pantene Conditioning Spray with oil mixed in and also Aveda Elixir sometimes.


----------



## keylargo (Jan 31, 2004)

I have the DB Manage leave-in (yes I jumped on the deep brillance bandwagon yesterday) and it has tons of protein in it. I'm skeptical about using it daily. I have the Giovanni Direct Leave-In so I used it after the DB Reconstruct and so far so good. Soft and silky hair, at least while it's wet....Not sure how it will be once it dries.


----------



## Aisha (Jan 31, 2004)

I really like the Biolage leave-In but I have been using Surge as a daily as of lately.


----------



## channy89 (Jan 31, 2004)

I use Profectiv- Damage free and Pantene- Light Spray conditioner


----------



## NAY007 (Jan 31, 2004)

I just started using L'oreal Smooth Intense Straightening Balm. We have it here in Germany. I think in the States it would be the L'oreal Nature's Therapy Unfrizz Cream. On my ends I use the L'oreal Serum.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What leave-in conditioners do you currently use?*

· Kiehl’s Leave-In Conditioner
· L’Oreal Nature’s Therapy Unfrizz Taming Crème
· Pantene Detangle Light Spray Conditioner


----------



## AngelaP (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: What leave-in conditioners do you currently us*

Biolage Leave-In
Deep Brilliance Manage Leave-In
Kiehl's Silk Groom


----------



## aqualung (Jan 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hairlove said:* 
Biolage Leave-in Tonic is wonderful but I don't use it anymore b/c I use a lot of leave-in and really just can't afford it!

I use Pantene Conditioning Spray 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, Biolage was awesome, but I was too liberal with it. I even transferred it to a spray bottle that sprayed more liquid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was trying to weed out the expensive stuff, and Pantene detangle fits the bill.


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Feb 1, 2004)

Elucence MB


----------



## babyblue (Feb 1, 2004)

elucence moisture balance
bumble and bumble leave in


----------



## katie (Feb 1, 2004)

I think I will try the Pantene leave-in
Does it have "detangle" marked on the bottle?


----------



## MissB (Feb 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*babyblue said:* 
elucence moisture balance
bumble and bumble leave in 

[/ QUOTE ]
Ditto!


----------



## jasmin (Feb 1, 2004)

Salerm 21
Elucence MB
Can't wait to try my DB manage leave in

Unfornately now I want to try the Biolage leave in tonic.


----------



## nutella (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

bumble &amp; bumble
kiehls
nexxus headress
sebastian potion 9


----------



## Crystena77 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Elasta QP Recovery 
Nexxuss Humectress


----------



## Allandra (Feb 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*katie said:* 
I think I will try the Pantene leave-in
Does it have "detangle" marked on the bottle? 

[/ QUOTE ]
The front label reads:

Pantene Pro-V
Light Spray Conditioner
Instantly Detangles
Detangle
Detangles &amp; Softens Without Weighing Hair Down
250 ml (8.5 fl oz)


----------



## caralexis2005 (Feb 1, 2004)

I cannot find this pantene spray ANYWHERE! i am tooo through! 
**trekking through the snow to find pantene spray**


----------



## Allandra (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What leave-in conditioners do you currently use?*

caralexis2005,

You should be able to purchase it at a number of locations (i.e. Wal-Mart, Target, CVS, Rite Aid).  Are you in the U.S.?


----------



## caralexis2005 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What leave-in conditioners do you currently use?*

thank you for responding, Allandra.

I am in the u.s. NYC in fact. I have tried Walgreens, Duane Reade, and CVS. We don't have Walmart here but i'll try k-mart tomorrow.


----------



## Crystena77 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What leave-in conditioners do you currently use?*

My pathmark has it believe it or not. So check your food store as well.


----------



## katie (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What leave-in conditioners do you currently use?*

Thanks Allandra!


----------



## CheerBear (Feb 1, 2004)

Africa's Best Hair Mayo, Frizz Ease Daily Nourishment, and Next Image Coco Mango Oil Moisturizer(IMO, the best most underrated product line ever)and the NI can also be used as just a daily moisturizer.


----------



## Tracy (Feb 1, 2004)

Cara - try Rite Aid.

Ever since I began using Salerm 21 leave in my hair has never been softer.  It hasd silk protein but no hardness at all.

I am a Salerm leave in junkie.


----------



## Ayeshia (Feb 1, 2004)

i liked motions when i did use a leave in


----------



## keylargo (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks ladies for posting. I guess I will start using leave-ins after every wash


----------



## shinyblackhair (Feb 1, 2004)

I like Biolage, Motions Nourishing, Pantene, and Elasta Recovery


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*keylargo said:* 
I have the DB Manage leave-in (yes I jumped on the deep brillance bandwagon yesterday) and it has tons of protein in it. I'm skeptical about using it daily. I have the Giovanni Direct Leave-In so I used it after the DB Reconstruct and so far so good. Soft and silky hair, at least while it's wet....Not sure how it will be once it dries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know I sound like a broken record, but GIRL did you read my thread about un-necessary protein phobia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just so you know--all of the proteins in Deep Brilliance products are VERY moisturizing proteins.


----------



## lunalight7 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Razac Leave-In
Giovanni Direct
Nexxus Headdress (w/oil b/c it can make hair dull)
Distilled water w/ pure unrefined coconut oil


----------



## lunalight7 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Razac Leave-In
Giovanni Direct
Nexxus Headdress (w/oil b/c it can make hair dull)
Distilled water w/ pure unrefined coconut oil
Kids Organics Detangling Shea Butter Lotion


----------



## keylargo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*keylargo said:* 
I have the DB Manage leave-in (yes I jumped on the deep brillance bandwagon yesterday) and it has tons of protein in it. I'm skeptical about using it daily. I have the Giovanni Direct Leave-In so I used it after the DB Reconstruct and so far so good. Soft and silky hair, at least while it's wet....Not sure how it will be once it dries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know I sound like a broken record, but GIRL did you read my thread about un-necessary protein phobia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just so you know--all of the proteins in Deep Brilliance products are VERY moisturizing proteins.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Supergirl, I was considering sending you a PM about this but I figured you'd come back here and school me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My concern about the DB Manage is that the third ingredient is Hydrolized Collagen. I used it once and it did make my hair feel a little  dry. Do you use it daily? What type of moisturizing products do you use after applying the DB Manage?


----------



## sithembile (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Biolage leave in
Profectiv breakfree


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*keylargo said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*keylargo said:* 
I have the DB Manage leave-in (yes I jumped on the deep brillance bandwagon yesterday) and it has tons of protein in it. I'm skeptical about using it daily. I have the Giovanni Direct Leave-In so I used it after the DB Reconstruct and so far so good. Soft and silky hair, at least while it's wet....Not sure how it will be once it dries. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know I sound like a broken record, but GIRL did you read my thread about un-necessary protein phobia? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just so you know--all of the proteins in Deep Brilliance products are VERY moisturizing proteins.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Supergirl, I was considering sending you a PM about this but I figured you'd come back here and school me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My concern about the DB Manage is that the third ingredient is Hydrolized Collagen. I used it once and it did make my hair feel a little  dry. Do you use it daily? What type of moisturizing products do you use after applying the DB Manage? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nah, I don't use the Manage daily.  I only use it when I use my DB products which is once a week.  My hair dries so smooth and soft.  I think it's a combo of the DB products working together.  But once I did use the DB manage after using Motions Silk Protein Conditioner &amp; I still go the smoothness &amp; softness--which I don't get when I use the Motions conditioner alone.  I wouldn't worry about the Collagen either--it strengthens, but it's more of an "elasticity protein."  Keratin &amp; "Hydrolyzed Animal Protein" are really the ones you don't want to go overboard with.


----------



## daviine (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Collagen is the protein I've been looking for lately.  I need to wok on my elasticity.  Is this the only protein that does that SuperGirl?


----------



## AceH (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Infusium 23 for dry/damaged...


----------



## Britt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Salerm 21 Silk Protien


----------



## Spagirl (Feb 1, 2004)

1. Giovanni's direct with aloe I add.
2. Bumble and bumble


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*daviine said:* 
Collagen is the protein I've been looking for lately.  I need to wok on my elasticity.  Is this the only protein that does that SuperGirl? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I believe that Hydrolyzed Elastin will do this as well.  You will find it in Keracare Super Reconstructor (maybe Affirm 5-in-1, can't remember for sure) * Clairol 5X Renewal Conditioner &amp; the Clairol 5X Renewal Leave-In.

And of course, moist hair will have more elasticity than dry hair so I guess moisturizing proteins do this to a degree.


----------



## inthepink (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Thanks for the info, Supergirl...aka the Protein Queen!


----------



## jemini (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Loreal Nature's Therapy Protection Leave-In


----------



## caress (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

I don't currently use all of these but right now I'm tryin to use up my Aussie Hair Insurance leave-in which doesn't do much for my hair.

Elasta QP H-Two - detangling
Joico Integrity - detangling and softening and comes out in a fine mist
KMS Silker -  detangling
L'Oreal Nature's Therapy Heat Protection Leave-in Creme - detangling, softening, and great for smooth hair when blowdrying
Redken So Long Heat Treat - good for heat protection and softening but not for detangling.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*soulchild said:* 
Giovanni Direct 

[/ QUOTE ]

How is this, I have a sample that I just used today it's in now, I'm just wondering how it is?  I guess I'll know in the morning when it's dry


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

Keylargo, I wondered that too.  I did Aphogee and used the Giovanni but I'm somewhat worried cause it has the soy protein in it.

Protein in a leavin may be ok, but following a strong protein???


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

supergirl - protein guru..

What about Soy ? Safe or nonsafe


----------



## Jade21 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Neutrogena, Instant Shine Detangler! I will never go back to Infusium...Neutrogena is great!

~Jade~


----------



## deeplyrooted (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

911 leave-in conditioner
paul mitchell 'the conditioner'


----------



## Islandgirl (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Salerm 21 Con proteinas de seda (silk protein)


----------



## Tee (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

I rotate the following:
Nexxus Y Serum
Joico K-Pak Leave-in foam
KMS Silker (great on my ends and as a remoisturizing mist)
Beauty Without Cruelty Leave-in
Graham Webb Silk Protein Leave-in (great as a moisturizer on dry hair)
L'Oreal Unfrizz Taming Cream


----------



## bimbabe (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Profective Damage free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Motions Nourish- Ingredients just sound healthy

I also have Razac Perfect for Perms and Giovanni Direct Leave In(never tried)


----------



## sterry (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Charles Worthington Results Hair Healer Leave-In Treatment.

Love it! Great for protecting against heat. A small amount goes a long way. Lovely scent.


----------



## soulchild (Feb 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mindymouse said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*soulchild said:* 
Giovanni Direct 

[/ QUOTE ]

How is this, I have a sample that I just used today it's in now, I'm just wondering how it is?  I guess I'll know in the morning when it's dry 

[/ QUOTE ]

mindy, I like it.  Left my hair softer than other leave-ins have.  And I don't think you should worry about the soy, it's really down there on the list.  It's main function is to increase moisture retention and improve managability. Hope this leave-in works well for you.


----------



## Tebby1017 (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm using Razac's Perfect for Perms Leave In.

Tebby


----------



## Foxycus02 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Salerm 21 w/ Silk proteins...Have tried just about everything and nothing compares


----------



## Allandra (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*Jade21 said:* 
Neutrogena, Instant Shine Detangler! I will never go back to Infusium...Neutrogena is great!  

[/ QUOTE ]
Wow Jade.  I'm surprised (since you had been using Infusium for so long).  You must really like the Neutrogena ISD.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Feb 2, 2004)

911 Leave-in conditioner (cream)


----------



## inthepink (Feb 2, 2004)

How does the 911 cream leave-in smell?  the liquid smells awful!


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*Mindymouse said:* 

supergirl - protein guru..

What about Soy ? Safe or nonsafe 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not too familiar with soy protein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But my "theory" based on the products that I've seen this ingredient in is that it's a softening &amp; smoothing protein.  Don't take my word on that though.


----------



## renee_n_3000 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

I use Suave's liquid leave-in conditioner.  It's great.


----------



## BeautyOfTruth (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Salerm 21


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Redken AntiSnap
Profectiv Damage Free


----------



## keylargo (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*Supergirl said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Mindymouse said:* 

supergirl - protein guru..

What about Soy ? Safe or nonsafe 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm not too familiar with soy protein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But my "theory" based on the products that I've seen this ingredient in is that it's a softening &amp; smoothing protein.  Don't take my word on that though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I haven't had a problem with using the Giovani Direct as a leave in. I think it's the styling products that contain Keratin  protein that I have had the hardest times with.


----------



## lthomas1 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Nexxus Headress is my favorite leave-in.


----------



## Britt (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*Foxycus02 said:* 
Salerm 21 w/ Silk proteins...Have tried just about everything and nothing compares 

[/ QUOTE ]

This stuff is really good. I don't mind spending $7.99 on it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Salerm 21, Arosico (by Revlon), Keracare Leave-in
I love all 3


----------



## Honi (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Giovanni direct


----------



## Lee (Feb 2, 2004)

Hair Insurance by Aussie.  Awesome.


----------



## diamond_nh (Feb 2, 2004)

Nexxus Headress
Infusium 23
Nature's Therapy Unfrizz Taming Creme

I like headress the best.


----------



## inthepink (Feb 2, 2004)

What is the neutrogena leave-in like and how expensive is it?


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Feb 2, 2004)

Salerm 21
LUST


----------



## ccd (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Rusk Smoother (love it!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Can someone recommend a leave-in moisturizer that doesn't contain protein or alcohol?


----------



## sunny (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

elatsa qp h two, infusium 23 leave in, and creme of nature strand remoisturizing treatment.


----------



## AngelaP (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Salerm 21
Biolage Leave-In Tonic


----------



## inthepink (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Can you only buy Salerm 21 online?


----------



## aameera83 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

where do you buy the salerm 21


----------



## Allandra (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*hairlove said:*
Can you only buy Salerm 21 online? 

[/ QUOTE ]
http://metrobeauty.com


----------



## Allandra (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*Foxycus02 said:*
Salerm 21 w/ Silk proteins...Have tried just about everything and nothing compares 

[/ QUOTE ]
D I T T O
I've been using Salerm 21 since January (love it)!


----------



## inthepink (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*Allandra said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*hairlove said:*
Can you only buy Salerm 21 online? 

[/ QUOTE ]
http://metrobeauty.com 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does that mean you can't buy it offline?


----------



## Allandra (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*hairlove said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Allandra said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*hairlove said:*
Can you only buy Salerm 21 online? 

[/ QUOTE ]
http://metrobeauty.com 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does that mean you can't buy it offline? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I know it's available in a lot of bss in NYC.  I haven't checked in my area for it, but I'm keeping my eye open just incase.  I got mine from Metro Beauty.


----------



## so1913 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Currently, Salerm 21 or Aveda Elixer and Hairobics hair and scalp leave in (Use this directly on my scalp)


----------



## flyjump00 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Infusium 23 along with TCB 24/7


----------



## inthepink (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Thanks, Allandra.


----------



## Erica78 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Tigi Bed Head Ego Boost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haven't gotten the Salerm 21 just yet...trying to cut down on what I'm spending on hair care per month!


----------



## Katrine (Apr 4, 2004)

oil mixed with Eo's and sometimes Aloe vera


----------



## keylargo (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm loving the biolage leave-in


----------



## daviine (Apr 6, 2004)

Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner

Sometimes I use Salerm 21 and in between washes, I use LUST diluted with distilled water in a spray bottle.


----------



## Nice (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What leave-in conditioners do you currently use?*

I like the biolage leav-in.  But I don't like it when I plan to leave my hair out because it makes my hair a little bit too heavy.


----------



## Lee (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What leave-in conditioners do you currently use?*

I rotate my leave-in conditioners

Aussie Hair Insurance (great detangler)
Herbal Essence Leave-In
Loreal heat protectant leave-in


----------



## camere (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Infusium 23 but it makes my hair dry so I add distill wter to it


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

pantene light spray conditioner/detangle or a mix of smooth and sleek, evoo and distilled water.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*Foxycus02 said:*
Salerm 21 w/ Silk proteins...Have tried just about everything and nothing compares 

[/ QUOTE ]

I normally use Nexxus Headdress but I just recently bought Salerm 21 and I'll be using it for the first time this weekend on my rollerset.  You guys have got me SOOO excited to try it!!


----------



## miss_brown (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Been using Motiong Nourish for a while.  When my 3 bottles run out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to try Giovanni Direct Leave in.


----------



## Cleo (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Arosci and Elasta QP H-two.

I plan to try Salerm and B&amp;B leave-in sometime soon.


----------



## MyNameIsCiara (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

*
I use Mane and Tail Leave-In Conditioner! I Love It!*


----------



## jasmin (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

Salerm is a staple.  I use to use the Elucence conditioner as just a leave in until I got Salerm.  Yesterday I decided to use both on my hair as leave ins and my hair is 11 weeks and silky.  This is the combo that I'm going to be using most of the time from now on.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*Lindy said:*
I normally use Nexxus Headdress but I just recently bought Salerm 21 and I'll be using it for the first time this weekend on my rollerset.  You guys have got me SOOO excited to try it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]
Keep us posted.  I hope you like it as much as we all do.


----------



## daviine (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: What  leave-in conditioners do you currently*

[ QUOTE ]
*jasmin said:*
Salerm is a staple.  I use to use the Elucence conditioner as just a leave in until I got Salerm.  Yesterday I decided to use both on my hair as leave ins and my hair is 11 weeks and silky.  This is the combo that I'm going to be using most of the time from now on. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi jasmin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you mean that you mixed them together and used it as a leave in? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 16, 2004)

I use Motions Nourish Leave-in Conditioner.  It has lots of protein in it to thicken my hair and make my hair strong.  It works really well and has helped my hair grow.

Im thinking about using Salerm21 if I can find it or Infusium23 next after I run out of Motions...


----------



## YuNg (Apr 17, 2004)

Infusium 23 moisturizing formula for dry hair. Really really really moisturizing i love it.


----------



## naomi (Apr 17, 2004)

I use Salerm 21 and Pantene lights spray conditioner together.


----------



## reformatio (Dec 16, 2004)

I use *Salerm 21* and *Nexxus Humectress*.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Parnevu Leave in conditioner for extra dry hair
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-in Cream


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 16, 2004)

Motions Nourish leave-in Conditioner (LOVE IT!)

 Surge Hair Revitalizer Plus 14 (I mainly use it on my scalp, but it's a good detangler!)

 Salerm 21 (did not like for the first few tries. now that I have a shower filter, I will try it again to see if it makes a difference)


----------



## Faith (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm loving MNT conditioner.  But I also like NTM silk touch and elasta QP.  I may just stick with recovery and MNT after the silk touch is done.


----------



## TigerLily (Dec 17, 2004)

I use Fantasia IC leave-in w/Aloe.  LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anyone use Infusium 23 everyday as a leave in conditioner? Is it good for the hair?


----------



## lexi08 (Apr 4, 2007)

Currently, I am using Kiehl's leave-in conditioner and AG Fast Food leave-in conditioner.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Apr 4, 2007)

Was using Nexxus Headress...made hair very light and fluffy but not moisturizing enough for me.

Currently loving Lacio Lacio


----------



## atrinibeauty (Apr 4, 2007)

Giovanni Direct Leave In Conditioner


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Apr 6, 2007)

Rusk Smoother
Africa's Best Liquid Hair Mayo


----------



## jewel (Apr 6, 2007)

*Ego Boost leave in *and *Aveda elixir leave in*. I love these two so far they help keep my hair from frizzing.


----------



## grnidmonster (Apr 6, 2007)

Armyqt said:
			
		

> Salerm 21 and Deep Brilliance Manage.


Armyqt,
How do you like Saleram??does it leave you hair hard?when I bought it that was all everyone on the board was talking about. Then I got scared because of the protein (thanks for clearing that up Supergirl)now I'm curious if it will weigh my superfine hair down. Any advice on use?


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Apr 6, 2007)

Motions or Infusium.
I use leave-in conditioner to roll my hair (in the place of setting lotion). Works great! Lots of body and stays very healthy.


----------



## trulyurangel82 (Apr 6, 2007)

giovanni direct leave in


----------



## prettypuff1 (Apr 6, 2007)

I like AphoGee leave in....


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Apr 6, 2007)

African Pride Blends Soy Replenisher
Homemade moisture mix


----------



## csmoot (Apr 6, 2007)

I basically use Infusium 23. I set my hair with it.


----------



## RubyWoo (Apr 7, 2007)

SweetMarshCrystal said:
			
		

> Does anyone use Infusium 23 everyday as a leave in conditioner? Is it good for the hair?



I have been now that I'm out of braids and my hair is so much stronger with it! I have very little (if any breakage) using Infusium 23(I use the one for relaxed/chemically treated hair). I usually use it with another moisturizing leave in so that my hair remains moisturized.

As for the topic, I rotate using Lacio Lacio + Salerm 21 or Silicon Mix leave in + Infusium 23.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Apr 7, 2007)

You guys are going to bring the pJ out of me again!

I use Infusium 23 and either cantu shea butter or garnier curl and shine leave-in. If I am styling right after I break into the blended beauty.​


----------



## Priss Pot (Apr 7, 2007)

Currently, I use Qhemet Biologics Olive Cream Detangler  and Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Lotion.  I really love the Qhemet because it makes my hair super soft and doesn't allow styling products (Fantasia gel & Noodlehead) to crunch up on me.


----------



## poeticmusiqu (Jun 24, 2007)

ultra black hair dew spray by cathy howse...its a moisturizer spray but i use it as a leave in it works really well...none of her moisturizers contain protein


----------



## omnipadme (Jun 24, 2007)

I use Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave-in conditioner


----------



## deejoy (Jun 24, 2007)

Abba Nourishing. I like it because you can use it wet or dry and you can even use it on skin.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Jun 24, 2007)

Giovanni Direct Leave-in!!!


----------



## hothair (Jun 24, 2007)

Bumble & Bumble leave in (rinse out) keeps my hair moist and Afrodetangler keeps it well, detangled


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Jun 24, 2007)

Salerm 21 and Lacio Lacio


----------



## hairmaster (Jun 24, 2007)

CHI INFUSION


----------



## gn1g (Jun 24, 2007)

Dove moisture mist - not great
Giovanni - not great 
Nexxus Headdress - alright
NTM Silk leave-in the best


----------



## bablou00 (Jun 24, 2007)

Cantu Shea butter
Giovanni
Aveda Ellixir


----------



## juicy555 (Jun 24, 2007)

Mane & Tail


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 24, 2007)

Priestess said:
			
		

> Rusk Smoother
> Africa's Best Liquid Hair Mayo


 
I have also since added:
Lacio Lacio (for rollersets)
Salerm 21 (for silkiness)


----------



## Nuelle (Jun 24, 2007)

As of right now, I use:
Aveda Elixir
Rusk Smoother
Diluted Oyin Greg Juice...My hair is constantly dry so I spray it on before I apply my moisturizer. I'm thinking about adding some eos to it.

This weekend I received the Qhemet detangler. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## LABETT (Jun 24, 2007)

Lacio Lacio-wraps and rollersets
Salerm 21 and Giovanni Direct- for airdrying
Wella Liquid Reconstructor-for adding strength to hair pre-and post relaxer
I was sleeping on this one.


----------



## sareca (Jun 25, 2007)

Eqyss MegaTek
Eqyss Rehydrant
Eqyss Avocado Mist
Qhemet Olive Oil Detangler
Style one moisturizing conditioner


----------



## shunta (Jun 25, 2007)

Giovanni Direct Leave-In. Its the best IMO.


----------



## LikeNoOther (Jun 25, 2007)

Currently LOVING WEN Fig as a Leave In!


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 25, 2007)

Lacio Lacio. I am in love with this product.


----------



## la flaca (Jun 25, 2007)

hairmaster said:
			
		

> CHI INFUSION


 
:scratchchI didn't know we could use this as a leave-in.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 25, 2007)

Qhemet Olive Detangler
Deep Brilliance Manage
Salerm 21
Lacio Lacio
Garnier Length&Strength Anti-Split End leave in
AB Hair Mayo liquid leave in


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 25, 2007)

i use lacio lacio. it gives me the best rollerset.


----------



## ChoKitty (Jun 25, 2007)

I use Vatika oil as my leave in (Instead of washing it out). I'll never use anything else.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am using Mane and Tail leave in hair strengthner spray.


----------



## gn1g (Jun 25, 2007)

Bosslady1 said:
			
		

> I am using Mane and Tail leave in hair strengthner spray.


 
For some reason I was thinking about this product.  I use to use it in the early 80's and it caused my scalp to dry out really bad.  Today I was thinking that maybe I should get some and just put it on my ends.  hmmm.  

where do you purchase it from and is it a cream.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 25, 2007)

Currently rotating/mixing:

Paul Mitchell The Conditioner 
Joico K-pak Leave-in Reconstructor
Motions Nourish


----------



## kittenz (Jun 25, 2007)

I use Mane and Tail leave-in con/moisturizer.  I like it enough.  But I also use ORS hair lotion sealed with EVOO so I guess I like to combo of all three.  Not sure how the con works by itself.


----------



## candiel (Jun 25, 2007)

Elucence Moisture Balance


----------



## camosil (Jun 25, 2007)

Infusium 23


----------



## homegirljiggy (Feb 8, 2008)

for air drying I use Silk elements leave-in creme and hot six oil
for blowdrying i use NTM leave-in and chi serum


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 8, 2008)

hairmaster said:


> CHI INFUSION


 

Almost anything mixed with a little CHI.


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 8, 2008)

Infusium23
NTM
Salerm21


----------



## DayStar (Feb 8, 2008)

generic paul mitchell "the conditioner"


----------



## ladylina (Feb 8, 2008)

Ntm Silk touch
Paul mitchell The Detangler(I know it is not a leave it, but it works)
Garnier Sleek and Shine Leave in


----------

